# system critic



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

hey guys heres a list of my a/v equipment. let me know what you think and where the weak points are. i planned on using this stuff in the new theatre room and adding for the 7.1 speakers.

Denon av-4306
denon dvd 2910
Sony cd/dvd dvp-cx777es (400 disk changer)


paradigm ps-1000
paradigm monitor 7 for l/r
paradigm cc-370 for ctr.
paradigm mini monitor for 5.1


ok i can take it....whata ya think :hush:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks good. Where’s the sub? :fireworks1:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The PS-1000 is the sub.

Nice setup IMO... although I'd probably want more sub. 

How big is your room and what kind of openings throughout the room do you have?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree, the equipment is pretty good! :T 

I think your "weak point" is likely going to be the room itself. How are the speakers positioned? Do you have treatments? What other stuff is in the room? Where are you sitting? Etc.

To me, I'd put the following the following factors into the overall sound of a system:

1) Speakers -- 50%
2) Room -- 35%
3) Receiver/PreAmp/Amp -- 7.5%
4) Source (e.g., DVD player) -- 7.4%
5) Cables -- 0.1%

But that's just my opinion.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

dont have a room yet this is in my living room. id like to build a room around this stuff upgrading as i needed too


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Even if you don't have a dedicated room, you can still maximize the room your using now. Of course, like all things in life, it's about compromise. 
For example, 

Can you arrange your speakers in a proper setup? 
Can you bring the front three speakers away from any wall by more than 2'? 
Can you put up accoustical treatments at the first reflection points?

Me? My room's a mess. It's the "sacrifice" I make because I live with my wife who has no interest in such things. On the other hand, I'm working on my garage to turn it in to something good.

I bring this up simply to address some issues that could help maximize your excellent gear. I've become a recent convert regarding accoustics -- I was in a well treated room, for me, it was simply amazing. 

Anyway, like I said, you've got some great gear there, you can make it even better by addressing these issues.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

ive decided to do the dedicated room with some better equipment. check out my other posts for that equipment and suggestions


----------

